# Marriott in Spain Tours



## randster2 (Jul 21, 2012)

What tours does the Marriott Plaza Andaluzza offer?  What are the prices?  What activities are recommended?  Thanks.


----------



## Arb (Jul 22, 2012)

*Granada*

We bought our tickets from the Concierge, but drove ourselves. Wonderful day outing.
We also drove to Ronda. A great trip!
One more thing: we drove to Gibraltar and had a great day.
We skipped the trip to Africa. 
Anyway, Playa Andaluzza was one of our best trips ever. And we travel a lot.
Have a magnificent time!


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 22, 2012)

We stayed at the other resort in that area and we had our own car. We went everywhere. I would go to Morocco - read my reviews with pictures of many places you can go (with a tour or on your own).
You can also look at my picture trail. http://www.picturetrail.com/zac495
Have fun.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 22, 2012)

If you drive to Rhonda, you might consider going on a bit farther and going to Jerez.  The city is charming, and the horse show there is spectacular!  They are, justly, world famous.  You can get tickets on line.  

The drive is not at all difficult, and the little "white towns" on the way are fun.  The roads in Spain are fantastic--definitely better than in the U.S.  They are beautifully maintained and the signage is excellent.

(We rented from SIXT car rental and were very pleased:  the car was practically new, the 3rd party liability insurance is included in the price they quote you, our rental for 8 (or maybe 9) days was $150.00 total in May, 2012.)


----------

